# Does this exist? (retro console)



## godreborn (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm looking for a retro console that can play nes, snes, and genesis games.  I'd also like to use original controllers and original cartridges.  I recently bought a new retron 5 after my original suffered from some sort of software malfunction.  this new one -- it gets stuck on "performing initial save import" every time.  the only way around it to power it off and hope that it doesn't do it again.  it's extremely frustrating.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 30, 2018)

godreborn said:


> I'm looking for a retro console that can play nes, snes, and genesis games.  I'd also like to use original controllers and original cartridges.  I recently bought a new retron 5 after my original suffered from some sort of software malfunction.  this new one -- it gets stuck on "performing initial save import" every time.  the only way around it to power it off and hope that it doesn't do it again.  it's extremely frustrating.




RetroTRIO? https://www.play-asia.com/snes-gene...87yk9KmqL0b9D7_rqvjUhJUXh7TLSRlwaAiGJEALw_wcB


----------



## godreborn (Dec 30, 2018)

hmm...does this upscale?  'cause my tv can't display 240p.


----------



## dcuk7 (Dec 30, 2018)

Google for the Super Retro Trio Plus by Retro-Bit. I have one and it outputs a 720p image for each system. Game compatibility is very high and emulation is excellent.

It can use all original controllers for each system and the European model will play all region games. Just make sure you get the Plus version. There is a version called the Super Retro Trio 3 and that doesn't have HDMI out.


----------

